# Me and Mr Fox enjoying the sun.



## Stelios (Aug 28, 2009)

Mr Mrs and three cubs come to my mum's garden every day.
Today Mr fox rolled himself up in my towel and played with my crossword book and pen.
He kept trying to nip my toes for some reason?
Here come the cheese jokes.


----------



## white (May 16, 2009)

fantastic!


----------



## georgieabc123 (Jul 17, 2008)

aww gorgeous hes alot bigger than the foxes you get around here


----------



## fergie (Oct 27, 2007)

Brilliant pics mate. Nice to see somebody enjoying our wildlife instead of setting thirty dogs on it.


----------



## Stelios (Aug 28, 2009)

They are a really chilled out family. Dad and cubs are so funny to watch playing
together. Dad takes food from your hand so gently.


----------



## brittone05 (Sep 29, 2006)

Oh woww what amazing pics - I would love to get that close to natural wildlife in our area. Sadly, we have morons who think running stuff over is the way forward


----------



## kellysmith1976 (Jun 10, 2008)

Amazing pics...
I love Foxes to pieces!...

I am a fox rescuer, and if i need to trap one, i always bait the trap with Jam Sarnies... They love it!!


----------



## ChloEllie (Jul 18, 2009)

foxes petrify me and i know i will dream of this tonight lol

that would scare the s**t out of me if i was lying there and a fox strolled up.
but great pics :2thumb:


----------



## ipreferaflan (Oct 8, 2009)

That's incredible. Such beautiful creatures.


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

kellysmith1976 said:


> I am a fox rescuer, and if i need to trap one, i always bait the trap with Jam Sarnies... They love it!!


Jam doughnuts are the best! We give our foxes an occasional one for a treat and they love them!!

In fact one of our foxes was called Donut - sadly she died a couple of years ago when she was 11.


----------



## n1ghtf1re (Oct 7, 2009)

Not so fantastic now, eh Mr Fox. 
:lol2:


----------



## Ozgi (Jun 1, 2008)

Awesome! You better warn him that there is going to be a knee jerk cull though. Totally ridiculous in my opinion.


----------



## xvickyx (Jul 21, 2009)

wow they are fantastic photos, they are much bigger than I remember


----------



## Zoo-Man (Apr 12, 2008)

Stelios said:


> image
> image
> image
> Mr Mrs and three cubs come to my mum's garden every day.
> ...


Cheesy feet? :lol2:


----------



## rach666 (Dec 12, 2006)

awesome pics! you are so lucky!


----------



## daftlassieEmma (Oct 23, 2008)

haha! good pics :no1:


----------



## annsimpson1 (Mar 23, 2008)

can I just say that it looks like your fox has the beginings of mange, if you go to www.nfws.org.uk which is the national fox welfare society you can ask for some of their free drops for treating mange. They will clear the problem and won't hurt any other animals, the medicine is homeopathic drops to be given in food over a period of time, there isn't a charge but when we used it on one that visited us I sent them some money. The site is worth a look, we also helped ours with worming and flea tablets everyone benefits and the fox won't pass on worms/mange etc to pet animals, mange is horrible and will eventually kill but in a long awful way. The medicine was put into a small peice of food so we knew the fox ate the lot.


----------



## Stelios (Aug 28, 2009)

Thanks Ann. He has mange and my mum has been treating him for awhile now but thanks anyway.


----------



## annsimpson1 (Mar 23, 2008)

our fox was a 3 times daily visitor for a couple of years, we live in the park grounds of hubbies job so out in the country, eventually he found a mate and they have had their second lot of babies in the the grounds. It did take a few months to clear but stick with it and when the new coat started to grow it had gone, I suppose they have to wait untill after the next moult before you'd notice the difference, we also wormed and de fleaed with tablets while he was visiting, he'd take his meds in a peanut butter sandwich. I hope your's is such a success as ours and I wish more people knew about the simple treatment.


----------



## casper1963 (Dec 10, 2007)

love the pics you are so lucky we dont get many round here see the odd one but doesnt come that close and well done for treating his mange:2thumb:


----------



## darloLee (Apr 9, 2009)

quality photos :2thumb: didnt realise they could be that tame the foxes around here run a mile at the first site of humans :lol2:


----------



## Lucky Eddie (Oct 7, 2009)

darloLee said:


> quality photos :2thumb: didnt realise they could be that tame the foxes around here run a mile at the first site of humans :lol2:


I done suppose that is anything to do with the dog in your sig? :whistling2:


----------



## LittlePixieAmy (Sep 29, 2010)

I am so jealous !! ^_^ Love foxes!!


----------



## Elina (Jul 22, 2009)

That fox is HUGE next to mine but to be fair I have Corsacs and Fennecs hehe!
Must be wonderful to see him so often and so close.
-
Elina

PS: My male Corsac Harry licks my toes when I get out of the bath, he also nibbles my toe nails if I don't put my slippers on lol.


----------



## guardian (Jan 8, 2011)

unfortunately were we live foxes are pests, far to many around, but they are a lovely animal, no different to a dog really.


----------

